# Japan Display has new OLED and pixel-dense LCDs coming



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: FlatPanelsHD


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Hopefully they're getting closer to jump starting larger display OLEDs.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

This is a good step forward. I am all for new technology. I just wonder what the initial prices will be? 

I am thinking thou that it will be a good 5 to 10 years for the common man to be able to afford these new OLED displays..


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm glad to see that the display technologies are still growing and improving. I was concerned that LCDs and Plasma would be it for a while, but backlight technologies have been busy.

Big OLEDs would be cool!


----------

